# Happy New Year



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 31, 2016)

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year. May you be safe and prosperous in your endevors.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year to you too Frank.


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 31, 2016)

I have just been out side watching all the exothermic reactions people are letting off. :lol: 
Happy New Year.
Let us hope the Lunacy will end with 2016.
Hope you all do well in 2017.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year to everyone.
I really loved your description of the fireworks Justin  
Guess I'm slightly nerdy. Hmm maybe this forum is finally getting to me ....


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year!

2017 ... so far, so good... :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year to all the great folks at GRF!

The wife got us tickets for this tonight!




Love me some John Prine! Also love me my wife!!


----------



## rewalston (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone.

Rusty


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year Everyone!

I wish you all the best in the coming year!

Dave


----------

